# Pitted Cast iron on a jointer.....



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Tell me what you think may have caused this......I had a member email me with this along with a bunch of other questions.. but... at first I thought it was Navel Jelly application gone wrong... and then I blew the picture up it looks like some mechanical devise pitted the table- it's on the entire bed- in-feed & out-feed...and he says it came from a NASA facility-this Jointer is 90 years old? :blink: any thoughts?

B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Where be the picture?

Salt in the air?


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

whoops.......:laughing: He was claiming that it may have been done to help the material go through smoother if done on purpose... but it's hard to tell what actually caused this. He should have asked them what happened.. I know I would have....just bizzar..and it is all over the bed... nothing else though...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

They used it as a base for sand blasting?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Was it a needler?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Recycled from a test launch area? I think I see some crop circles on there, along with the dimples from the rocket blast.:w00t:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

No,,that would leave a smooth surface Darce.. I am wondering if Navel jelly could have caused this because it is only on the field.. not the handles... not the fastners... nothing except the table...and that stuff will mess your machinery up if the directions are not fallowed exactly to the letter... especially the cleanup...:blink:






B.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

snag it and blow it up.... seriously..it is strange...

Rizz,
Those nasty cicles are probably from emplyee's resting their drinks or coffee on.. or something in a can that gave off moisture... those can come out... but that pitting has me stumped


B.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It doesn't look like it will hurt anything.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well,
yes & no......:shifty:


B,


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

It looks very consistent. Too consistent to be a mistake, almost.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Well,
> yes & no......:shifty:
> 
> 
> B,



If he has a plaque made up that says, "table surfaces engineered by Nasa", 
I bet it would raise the value.:whistling:laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't think so Darce.....:whistling Festool - Yes...:laughing:

Right...it looks that way when you blow it up...
So what caused this... and if it was done intentionally....why?:blink: especially coming from NASA... 

B,


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Weird. Looks like they were trying to make a model of the lunar surface. Maybe it's an Apollo 13 landing map?


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I'd bet they are what remains of what was once some seriously deep rust pits.. the corners of the table kinda look like a lot of material has been removed:shifty:

Looks like the navel jelly did a good job...(isn't it for rust removal?)

needs a festool surface grinder:thumbsup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes - and it is highly corrosive....if you leave it on to long or don't clean it off completely.. it will start to etch or pit the CI. It does a fantastic job at bring the iron back to life cosmetically but if you haven't used it before they advise you to do a test piece first before you plunge in. 

IMO,

I think those tables may need to be milled & planned on a Bullard Horizontal Mill..or similar. but that method is going to be some serious $$$$$$$ 

or...
There is a metal flake (I don't know the name) fill that machinist use to fill in mangles iron/steel and then milling it down to specs, or in this case fill the pitted areas & blanch grind. 

but how that ended up like that ........:blink:

B,


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Secret recipy - Durabond 90 mixed with grey latex paint. Skim coat and sand. Good as new. :whistling


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

ARE YOU OUT OF YOUR MIND.............:blink:










B,:laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Was it cast like that? Maybe they used coarser sand back then. :whistling


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

If it were neglected for an extended period of time, and allowed to rust, I think that would be the end result after the rust was cleaned of.

Just my thoughts....


----------

